
Announcing RubyMotion 3.0: Android Platform, WatchKit Apps, and More - acangiano
http://www.rubymotion.com/news/2014/12/11/announcing-rubymotion-3.html
======
kemiller
Also new pricing: [http://www.rubymotion.com/news/2014/12/11/announcing-new-
pri...](http://www.rubymotion.com/news/2014/12/11/announcing-new-pricing-
plans.html)

------
stashpro
HipByte, thanks for the awesome product!

------
orta
Congrats!

